# Governor Appoints Two to Great Lakes Protection Fund Board of Trustees



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Governor Appoints Two to Great Lakes Protection Fund Board of Trustees

"Russell J. Harding, of East Lansing, is director of the Department of Environmental Quality. He replaces Dennis Schornack, of Williamston, whose term has expired. Harding will represent the general public."

What?
Russell J. Harding is the most environmentally corrupt official in the Engler administration and the last sob fox we want guarding the Great Lakes Protection Funds. Harding has only represented the polluters and never represented the general public or the welfare of the Great Lakes. Governor Granholm will be asked to remove the polluting slimeball right after she takes over the governor's office.


----------

